
114,000 Students in NYC Are Homeless - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/19/nyregion/student-homelessness-nyc.html
======
wahern
FWIW, the definition of homeless:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/42/11302](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/42/11302)

"34,000 students were living in New York City’s shelters, and 73,750 were
living 'doubled-up' in temporary housing situations."
[https://www.the74million.org/article/nycs-homeless-
student-p...](https://www.the74million.org/article/nycs-homeless-student-
population-stabilized-in-2018-19-after-a-decade-long-surge-report-finds-but-
the-educational-crisis-continues/)

------
digitalsushi
I remember finding out I was homeless for a while during college. things just
kept getting worse, and my 8 dollar an hour, 20 hours capped student lab job
was really not enough to make rent. 4 or 5 undergrad classes at a time. first
the car got sold, and then things started getting sold, utilities canceled,
even cell phones dried up. then i was staying late at friend's places, having
a drink or two and waking up in the morning in front of their television.
friends really get you through the hard times, mine were so good to me, i
didn't even know I was homeless those 90 days. couch to couch to couch.

------
TurkishPoptart
I feel for these kids and want to hear their story, but could the NYT people
consider simply displaying the article, rather than giving me a blister
rolling the mousewheel trying to conjure it? Yes, I want to see pictures, but
I'm used to reading articles, not hopelessly trying to conjure them.

